# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Αυπνία και ταχυκαρδία

## neos1925

Ειμαι 24ων χρονων φοιτητης. Τα πρωτα χρονια κοιμομουν κανονικα μονος μου στην πολη που εχω περασει. Μετα ηρθε και η αδερφη μου για σπουδες στην ιδια πολη οποτε ειχα παρεα τα βραδια. Στη συνεχεια γνωρισα την κοπελα μου οποτε παλι ειχα παρεα τα βραδια και δεν κοιμομουν μονος μου. Συνηθισα να κοιμαμαι με παρεα με λιγα λογια και παρατηρησα περσυ οτι δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω μονος μου. Παλιοτερα ειχα παλι το ιδιο προβλημα αλλα μετα το πρωτο βραδυ συνηθιζα και κοιμομουνα κανονικα. Φετος καποιες μερες κοιμηθηκα μονος μου και δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω ουτε μετα την πρωτη μερα. Φοβαμαι το σκοταδι εκανα ασχημες σκεψεις και με επιανε ταχυκαρδια. Καποιες μερες καταφερα να κοιμηθω, ξεκουραζομουν αλλα δεν ειχα την ιδια ποιοτητα υπνου. Πλεον συγκατοικω με την κοπελα μου αλλα δεν εχουμε διπλο κρεβατι, κοιμομαστε ξεχωριστα. Τις πρωτες μερες κοιμομουν μια χαρα. Ενα βραδυ ξυπνησα στη μεση της νυχτας και με επιασε παλι ταχυκαρδια. Αυτο ηταν απο τοτε δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ουτε με ατομο μεσα στο σπιτι. Κοιμομαστε μαζι στον καναπε. Προσπαθω να αποβαλλω τις φοβιες μου και να τις αντιμετωπισω. Χτες βραδυ κοιμηθηκαμε παλι σε ξεχωριστα κρεβατια για να δω αν εχω προοδο. Δεν εκανα κακες σκεψεις και ημουν χαλαρος. Αμεσως μολις ημουν ετοιμος να κοιμηθω ξαφνικα ενιωσα παλι ταχυκαρδια. Περασε-ξαναηρθε-περασε-ξαναηρθε. Δεν καταφερα να κοιμηθω. Χειροτερα δηλαδη απο τις πρωτες μερες που ημουν και μονος μου στο σπιτι. Τουλαχιστον τοτε κοιμομουν και λιγο. Τι να κανω? Να αναφερω οτι ποτε δεν ειχα προβληματα υπνου στο παρελθον ουτε λαμβανω καποιο φαρμακο που να επηρεασε τον υπνο μου.

----------


## menis_64

εχεις αρχισει να εστιαζεις την προσοχη σου πολυ σε αυτο το θεμα του υπνου...Με αποτελεσμα να σου γινετε εμμονη και στην τελικη απλα να εμφανιζεις συμπτωματα αγχους οταν πας να κοιμηθεις μονος! Η ταχυκαρδια ειναι αποτελεσμα εμφανισης στο αγχος...Απλα ετσι οπως το πας, οποτε θα πας να κοιμηθεις μονος θα καταληγεις να στριφογυριζεις στο κρεββατι και να μην κοιμασαι, απλα επειδη θα εισαι μονος...Κοιταξε να ξεμπερδευτεις απο αυτην την κατασταση, γιατι ο ανθρωπος κανονικοτατα μπορει να κοιμαται και μονος του..Με αποτελεσμα εσυ να ψαχνεις καποιον για παρεα καθε βραδυ

----------


## neos1925

δεκτα ολα αυτα που λες. θα διαφωνησω στο πρωτο προσπαθω να μην δινω σημασια αλλα εμφανιζεται μονο του. το οτι πρεπει να ξεμπερδευω με αυτο το ξερω. το θεμα ειναι πως.

----------


## menis_64

και παλι με το που λες οτι δεν ασχολεισαι εσυ, το υποσυνειδητο σου εχει αλλη αποψη! Εξου και το καρδιοχτυπι που βιωνεις! Ξερεις ποσο δυσκολο ειναι να δαμασεις το υποσυνειδητο σου? Οχι βασικα μονο για σενα αλλα για πολλους που το παραδεχονται..Τωρα αν εσυ εχεις διαφορετικη αποψη, θα σου ελεγα να επαναξετασεις οντως την θεωρια...Εδω εγω νοιωθω αγχομενος και δεν μπορω να βρω την αιτια του αγχους, αλλα το θεμα εγκειται στην ανησυχια που εχω αφου δεν ειμαι ικανοποιημενος απο την ζωη μου (καταθλιψη λεγεται αυτο)!

----------


## neos1925

συμφωνω σ αυτα που λες. προσπαθω να το αγνοω και να πεισω τον εαυτο μου οτι δεν εχω θεμα.

----------


## menis_64

προς το παρων αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να εχεις διπλα σου την κοπελια που εχεις σχεση, να κοιμαστε μαζι και βλεπεις αργοτερα!

----------


## akis1

φιλε μου είσαι μονο 23χρόνον και έχεις αυτό το άγχος με την καρδια σου όλοι το έχουμε πέραση κάποια στιγμή τις ζωής μας.. για να σου φύγει η ιδέα πήγαινε σε ένα καρδιολόγο να κανεις ένα triplex.. και να είσαι και εσύ σίγουρος.. 

πρόσφατα ο πατέρας μου 45χρόνον πήγε σε καρδιολόγο και του βρήκε θέμα με την καρδια του.. τώρα περιμένουμε αυτή την εβδομάδα να πάμε σε κάποιο καρδιοχειρουργό να δούμε τι χρειάζεται... τα συμτώματα ήτανε έντονη κόπωση και δύσπνοια και ένας πόνος στο στήθος... με αυτό θέλω να σου πω πως αν είχες κάποιο θέμα με την καρδια σου θα το καταλάβαινες άμεσος...!

δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι για τίποτα..

----------


## its_me

Καλησπέρα,αντιμετωπισα σχεδον το ιδιο προβλημα με εσενα οταν ημουν φοιτητρια.Για καποιο λογο ενω ποτε δεν ειχα προβλημα να κοιμαμαι μονη στο σπιτι,οταν περασα σε αλλη πολη αρχισα να μη μπορω να κοιμθω μονη και να πεταγομαι απο ταχυκαρδιες και φοβο.Προσπαθησα να το αντιμετωπισω και ο καιρος περνουσε και εγω εφτασα να κοιμαμαι 3 ωρες καθε νυχτα και αυτες διακεκομμενα.Ωσπου αρχισα να λεω το προβλημα μου,ερχοταν το αγορι μου,οι φιλοι,οι γονεις αλλα εμενα μου ειχε πια γινει παθολογικο και ουτε με παρεα μπορουσα και αρχισα να τα "βαζω" με το μερος..Για να μη στα πολυλογω αυτα τα χρονια ηταν η αρχη του κακου και ενω ποτε δεν ειχα προβληματα ψυχολογικα κτλ απο τοτε εως σημερα (9 χρονια μετα) εχουν εξελιχθει σε κρισεις πανικου,φοβιες,αγχος,αυτοα οσα κτλ.Γενικευτηκε δηλαδη.Δε λεω πως θα σου συμβει το ιδιο.Απλως μη το αφησεις.Αντιμετωπισε το τωρα πριν το αμελησεις,το απωθησεις,και γενικευτει.Υπαρχουν πολλοι τροποι για να το κανεις!

----------


## neos1925

> φιλε μου είσαι μονο 23χρόνον και έχεις αυτό το άγχος με την καρδια σου όλοι το έχουμε πέραση κάποια στιγμή τις ζωής μας.. για να σου φύγει η ιδέα πήγαινε σε ένα καρδιολόγο να κανεις ένα triplex.. και να είσαι και εσύ σίγουρος.. 
> 
> πρόσφατα ο πατέρας μου 45χρόνον πήγε σε καρδιολόγο και του βρήκε θέμα με την καρδια του.. τώρα περιμένουμε αυτή την εβδομάδα να πάμε σε κάποιο καρδιοχειρουργό να δούμε τι χρειάζεται... τα συμτώματα ήτανε έντονη κόπωση και δύσπνοια και ένας πόνος στο στήθος... με αυτό θέλω να σου πω πως αν είχες κάποιο θέμα με την καρδια σου θα το καταλάβαινες άμεσος...!
> 
> δεν χρειάζεται να αγχώνεσαι για τίποτα..


φιλε μου το ξερω οτι δεν εχω προβλημα με την καρδια μου. δεν ειναι αυτο ποου με απασχολει.

----------


## neos1925

υποτιθεται οτι εδω μεσα ειναι φορουμ ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης και ρωτησα κατι απλο και κανεις δεν μου απαντησε σοβαρα. σοβαρα με την εννοια οτι δεν μου δωσατε καποια ουσιαστικη βοηθεια/λυση. ευχαριστω οποιον αφιερωσε καποιο χρονο για να απαντησει αλλα κανεις δεν προτεινε καποια λυση.

----------


## elisabet

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις κάτι να ξεχαστείς πριν τον ύπνο και κυρίως να μην σκέφτεσαι οτι πρέπει να κοιμηθείς;
Π.χ να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο ή να δεις μια ταινία ή κάτι τέτοιο; Ας πούμε αν σκεφτείς οτι δεν θα κοιμηθείς απόψε κι απλά θα δεις ταινίες και ξαπλώσεις αναπαυτικά στο κρεβάτι σου, τι θα γίνει; Πάλι θα έχεις ταχυκαρδία κτλ;

----------


## neos1925

> Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κάνεις κάτι να ξεχαστείς πριν τον ύπνο και κυρίως να μην σκέφτεσαι οτι πρέπει να κοιμηθείς;
> Π.χ να διαβάσεις ένα βιβλίο ή να δεις μια ταινία ή κάτι τέτοιο; Ας πούμε αν σκεφτείς οτι δεν θα κοιμηθείς απόψε κι απλά θα δεις ταινίες και ξαπλώσεις αναπαυτικά στο κρεβάτι σου, τι θα γίνει; Πάλι θα έχεις ταχυκαρδία κτλ;


και τι θα κανω δλδ? καθε βραδυ θα βλεπω ταινιες και θα διαβαζω βιβλια? λοιπον σημερα κοιμηθηκα κανονικα χωρις να με πιασει ταχυκαρδια. πριν κοιμηθω ηπια ενα χαμομηλι και βαλεριανα χαπι. σιγουρα βοηθησαν και αυτα αλλα χτες μιλησα σ ενα ατομο που εμπιστευομαι για τις φοβιες μου και το προβλημα και του εξηγησα πως εχει η κατασταση. το εκανα για να φυγει απο μεσα μου.

----------


## neos1925

Ξερω οτι φοβαμαι αδικα. Ο αληθινος φοβος δεν υπαρχει αλλα ειναι κατι που βγαινει υποσυνειδητα. Προσπαθω να πεισω και τον εαυτο μου γι αυτο. Πως θα τα καταφερω?

----------


## neos1925

Εχουν περασει περιπου 2 μηνες απο τοτε που εγραψα και το προβλημα εξακολουθει να με βασανιζει. Ειμαι καλυτερα απ την αποψη οτι δεν το σκεφτομαι πια μεσα στη μερα καθολου, καποια βραδια κοιμηθηκα μια χαρα, δεν εχω τις ταχυκαρδιες που ειχα. Πεφτω λοιπον να κοιμηθω τωρα 2-3 βραδια και εκει που ειναι να με παρει ο υπνος τιναζομαι. Αυτο γινεται καμια 10αρια φορες. Τελικα σηκωνομαι κανω μια βολτα να ηρεμησω λιγο και τελικα κοιμαμαι χωρις προβλημα. Το θεμα ειναι οτι χανω κανα 2 ωρες με αυτη την ιστορια. Ξαπλωνω ηρεμος δεν με πιανει ταχυκαρδια και εκει που ειμαι ετοιμος να κοιμηθω (μεταξυ υπνου και ξυπνιου) τιναζομαι-εχω εναν ηπιο σπασμο. Αν το αντιμετωπισω και αυτο θα ειμαι οκ μετα. Αλλα πως; ειναι το υποσυνειδητο μου που λειτουργει. Πρεπει να απευθυνθω σε ψυχολογο;

----------


## Vatos

Χαίρετε μεγάλε, αντιμετωπίζω το ίδιο πρόβλημα αϋπνίας με ταχυκαρδία και τον "σπασμο" η τυναφμα που αναφέρεις, σαν ηλεκτρικό σοκ ένα πράγμα, λες και συσσωρευετε όλη η υπερένταση μια στιγμή και βγαίνει. Όλο αυτό ξεκινησε από ένα επεισόδιο που είχα με την καρδιά μου λόγο αϋπνίας και energy drink, και μου έχει μείνει φοβια από τότε. Πλέον δεν το σκέφτομαι πολύ, απλά το βράδυ άμα κάτσω λίγο παραπάνω υπολογιστή ή στο κινητό μετά που πάω να κοιμηθώ έχω όλα αυτά τα πράγματα... Άλλες φορές κοιμάμαι εύκολα.. Άλλες φορές μου συμβαίνει αυτό το τιναγμα... Εσύ κατάφερες να κάνεις κάτι τελικά με αυτό, παρακαλώ πες μου αν δεις το Ποστ.

----------

